# Series 5 doubles for trade!



## DaCoSim (Nov 5, 2021)

NPC’s I’m looking for
401 _Tom Nook pending trade with jadetine_
402 Timmy and Tommy
403 Isabelle
405 Wilber
406 Blathers
407 Celeste
410 Label
412 CJ
413 Flick
414 Daisy Mae _pending trade with ceo_
417 Harvey
418 Gulliver
419 Wisp
421 Niko
424 Isabelle

Extras
425 Sherb
430 Judy _pending trade with ceo_
433 Sasha*** Will trade for Ione _pending trade with tenroustar_
435 Tianshang
435 _Shino_ _pending trade with jadetine_
438 Petri x2
440 Quinnx2
441_ Chabwick pending trade with kaylee_
444 Rio x2 both _pending trade with kaylee&dunxiote_
445 Frett x2 one_ traded with closest_jebby_
446 _Azalea_ _pending trade with jadetine_

*** will trade 2 villagers for an NPC***


----------



## PrincessK_ (Nov 5, 2021)

I have Ione would you be willing to trade for Sherb?


----------



## kayleee (Nov 5, 2021)

Hey! I can trade you Audie and Reneigh for Chabwick and Rio!


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 5, 2021)

kayleee said:


> Hey! I can trade you Audie and Reneigh for Chabwick and Rio!


Sounds good!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2021



PrincessK_ said:


> I have Ione would you be willing to trade for Sherb?


I’m sorry! I got an offer for Ione but thx!


----------



## droqen (Nov 5, 2021)

Wait, are the NPCs who you are looking for or who you have to trade?


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 5, 2021)

droqen said:


> Wait, are the NPCs who you are looking for or who you have to trade?


Looking for. I have no extra NPC’s.


----------



## jadetine (Nov 5, 2021)

Hello! I would like your Shino and Azalea for my Tom Nook.!


----------



## ceo (Nov 6, 2021)

I'll trade you my Daisy Mae for your Judy!


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 6, 2021)

ceo said:


> I'll trade you my Daisy Mae for your Judy!


Sure thing! I’ll pm u!


----------

